# Apple iOS 5 , Who else has it ?



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have it and i reckon its pretty nifty  , i am really liking the idea of imessage.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have someone who has put my udid on their Dev account.

How do i install it ? and where do i download it from


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Pm on way with link, here are the instructions

Update your device to iOS 5 by downloading the relevant file, connecting your iPhone to your computer, then clicking on the Restore button with the Option (Mac) or Shift (PC) key pressed. Select the iOS 5 IPSW file from the place you downloaded it to and iTunes will do the rest (it's a good time to make a coffee!).
Once it's updated, iTunes will restore your data from the backup.

Let me know if you have any issues; it would be hugely appreciated if you could provide some feedback on this transaction (I have already left positive feedback for you.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Was it released today?


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Shaun. I will do it when i get home.

bgm46, not getting released till the end of the year, only way you can get it, is by having a developer account or getting someone to add you on


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bgm46 said:


> Was it released today?


No, People are just impatient thats all.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> No, People are just impatient thats all.


Got to admit Grizzle, I am too


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Beware the developer version doing the rounds isn't of course final but more importantly you can't roll back to iOS4 once iOS 5 has been installed.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Is this a new iPhone update?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

bgm46 said:


> Was it released today?


No, its a developers pre release version, works fine though, you need to have your UDID registered with Apple by a developer though.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Serkie said:


> Beware the developer version doing the rounds isn't of course final but more importantly you can't roll back to iOS4 once iOS 5 has been installed.


Not sure on what device your talking but you can and i have :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ah boo so this is a tease?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

abz001 said:


> Ah boo so this is a tease?


Well not really, i assumed people would know its not out till later this year, but i knew some people would have it as its available if you know how, so just wondered what they thought of it :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

iMessage is just what WhatsApp have been doing for the last couple years really. Won't kill off sms as not everyone has an iPhone. WhatsApp could still remain king due to the platform support it has.

For me the best thing is the camera from lock support. I have a 8 char password to get into my phone so its a right pain when i want to take a photo of something. Now I can do it much much quicker

Most of the other stuff is just playing catchup with what if offered out there.

Hopefully developers will now use iCloud storage for settings which could be a good thing as many loose thier settings if you reinstall


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I would like to be able to have folders for photos on my phone... That's all I would like. I know you can do this from a laptop but I would like to organise direct on my iPhone


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Do all the apps work ok ? as my mate is having trouble with some of his apps


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

rickparmar said:


> Do all the apps work ok ? as my mate is having trouble with some of his apps


everything i have works OK (on iPad 2), that said i dont have many apps on the iPad


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Sky news is buggered for me.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> Sky news is buggered for me.


Sky news is fine with me mate, might be worth downloading it again

I did have this issue tho with tapatalk









Half the screen was missing until a restart of the app


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have lots of bugs on my phone.

When i download a new app, i click on the Free button and then normally it changes to install, however i have just a small green box.

imessenger seems slow, and whats app is still the winner for me


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Also is anyones camera app showing on the lock screen ?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

rickparmar said:


> I have lots of bugs on my phone.
> 
> When i download a new app, i click on the Free button and then normally it changes to install, however i have just a small green box.


I've seen the same on mine.

I've also re-installed SkyNew and it still just shows a White screen when you go into any of the stories.

I also can't create calender entries, it just closes the calender app (thankfully I can just go on Google Calender and add them there and it syncs up automatically


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

well i suppose it is beta 1, people like us get to excited quickly lol

am seeing duplicate photos too


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Mines was really going through the battery, this was on standby mode. 

Wasn't until I switched off location services that it is back to normal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

update...

i understand its beta but just wondering if other people having same issues. (iphone4)

battery is draining alot
dates and times dont work properly
some apps crash


i did realise to get camera icon on the lock screen you double tap the home button. 

I am loving the notification

bring on beta 2


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Installed this yesterday after getting my UDID registered. So far so good, although as mentioned the battery gets raped at the moment.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Installed this yesterday after getting my UDID registered. So far so good, although as mentioned the battery gets raped at the moment.


Is this on the iphone ?, my ipad 2 seems better than before ?


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have it and love it, but battery is shocking. I unplugged my iPhone at 7.45 this morning and it's now on 11% as I type this. I have just ordered a case with inbuilt battery. Like a juice morph one from eBay but a cheaper version. 

I hope this can be fixed. I am going to try the above mentioned location services. But what will this affect?


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

I lie, now 10%!!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Now 7%. U get the idea!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Shaun said:


> Is this on the iphone ?, my ipad 2 seems better than before ?


Yeah its on the iPhone 4. There may be an element of me using the phone more while I have a play with the new features though so I shall monitor the usage.

Either way bugs are to be expected in beta releases I'm sure there will be many tweaks made before the final release.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> Now 7%. U get the idea!


yea but remember this is only beta, battery life etc will be improved in final release.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I also have problems where the access point pop up keeps appearing empty.

Also I can't disable email vibrate notifications - it vibrates every bloody time I get an email even thought I have disabled it completly in the Notification center


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

ye i understand its a beta, which is fine, as i can deal with the battery, and i am over using it due to the new stuff.

hopefully going to see a beta 2 by the end of the week, if we look at apples previous software beta releases. it would appear its approx every 2 weeks.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

ooo i hope so

Wouldnt mind the tab stuff on safari


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

iOS 5 beta 2 is out 

wifi sync, notifications have changed on lock screen, bug fixes and bettery battery life


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

ive just spent the last hour, upgrading my mac, getting both the beta 2 for itunes and iphone. 

i cant get it sync wirelessly tho? ive followed all the tutorials aswell!


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

I had issues as well. Did you install the latest mac update which came out recently ?

Also you sure everything is beta 2 ? 

Connect ur iPhone to iTunes. Click on info and under options there should be sync by wifi


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Abz001....If you want to create folders for photo's you can do this by downloading the free app 'picture safe' . Here you can safely create folders that are password protected.
Hope this helps.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Beta 3 is out now


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

yeh got beta 3 and safari is running a lot better now!!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that all the pictures now load on big write ups, on the iPhone?


----------



## jas07 (Nov 19, 2010)

Yep, iPhone doesnt seem to get *as* warm either


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Can anyone pm me a link to the download


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

A link would be nice!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

(please) :-D


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

your ios device needs to be registered under a apple developer account before you can try betas mate


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

Is it possible to do that or have I got all excited for nothing


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

You'll have to find a friend that is a developer to register your iPhone serial number as test equipment.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

eBay people advertise adding you to there acc. I paid £1.56!! Got beta 3 this morning. Seems a lot more stable. But sync over wifi isn't working so may need to re-install. Beta 2 after a week got really crashy for me and iMessage started
Playing up


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

I used to always want the latest release but I think I just want stability so will wait for Iphone4GS and buy that as Ive had the 3GS for a while now.

looks good tho


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

rinns said:


> I used to always want the latest release but I think I just want stability so will wait for Iphone4GS and buy that as Ive had the 3GS for a while now.
> 
> looks good tho


I'm with you... much prefer to wait and have a working product.
my days hacking around Alpha and Beta software are long gone.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

Can anyone help? for some reason itunes wont sync ANYTHING to my iphone? ive tried it as a back up from previous ios 4 and then as a new phone and nothing is working! HELP!


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

To sync with iOS 5 beta 3 you need iTunes ver 10.5.0.48


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

the only way to get ios 5 onto the device is by having the latest beta of itunes, so i got that.. still nothing works for the sync though..


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Have you tried adding new apps onto the phone. I found that when I restored from backup it restored all the sms's etc but the apps did not so I had to add all the apps to my phone and then sync. I did them a few at a time as every so often it hung syncing them and had to delete that set again


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorted it  Sorry for the hijack guys!

If anyone else has this problem, the way i got around it was by re-installing itunes 10.5

This + a system restore to the phone sorted everything!


The new software is brilliant though!


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Beta 4 has been released and as a nice touch you can update from beta 3 over the air.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

got this last night, nothing exiting apart from over air update and for windows users the wireless sync has been enabled


----------

